# MIDIssonance Omnisphere Tajdo - Available Now



## Vin (Dec 19, 2017)

Hey good folks,

Announcing the next *MIDIssonance* soundset for the mighty Omnisphere 2 - *Omnisphere Tajdo*.







*Omnisphere Tajdo* is a soundset and sample library for Spectrasonics' power synth Omnisphere 2, containing *120* cinematic patches. *Omnisphere Tajdo* is all about unique and inspiring pads, textures and atmospheres.

Just like Kinejo & Movado, *Omnisphere Tajdo* takes the "hybrid" approach – patches are designed both with Omnisphere's soundsources and *50* new unique sounding soundsources, carefully recorded and specially processed for use within Omnisphere's powerful engine. Soundsources were created using a rare Korg synthesizer, Roland classic and several acoustic and electric instruments (guitars, piano, viola).

Pads and textures are essential part of any modern cinematic track. Other than atmosphere, they work extremely well as a "glue" that brings cohesion to a track. Pads and textures that come with *Omnisphere Tajdo* are crafted in detail to fit in the mix instantly and effortlessly and to be subtle or to stand out, depending on what your track needs. From analog, dark, warm and dirty to organic, sparkling, evocative and beautiful, *Omnisphere Tajdo* covers it all. Patches are made with cinematic music in mind, but they’re also very versatile and suitable for ambient, post-rock and many other genres. 

All samples are seamlessly looped. Patches are carefully programmed with detailed modulation capabilities, offering much more detail per every preset.

Soundset is comprised of:

• *56* Pads (dark, light, organic, analog, granular)
• *64* Textures (playable textures, atmospheric textures, textural leads)

*Listen to some demo tracks here:*



*Full patch walkthrough:*



More demos coming soon!

*Omnisphere Tajdo* is available for purchase now for *€19.95* (+VAT) at *midissonance.com*. *Omnisphere Bundle* is available as well, including all MIDIssonance soundsets for Omni 2.


----------



## mouse (Dec 19, 2017)

Hell yea. Love your presets!


----------



## Vin (Dec 20, 2017)

mouse said:


> Hell yea. Love your presets!



Cheers man! 

New demo up - beautiful Newman-esque composition by Chris Davey:


----------



## Vin (Dec 20, 2017)

New demo by Mike Marino - dressed, naked and naked extended versions (Tajdo + Free Omnisphere XLV soundset):


----------



## chillbot (Dec 20, 2017)

Vin said:


> Soundset is comprised of:
> 
> • *56* Pads (dark, light, organic, analog, granular)
> • *64* Textures (playable textures, atmospheric textures, textural leads)



No arps? I always thought the arps/pulses were the pride of your other three omni libraries.


----------



## Vin (Dec 20, 2017)

chillbot said:


> No arps? I always thought the arps/pulses were the pride of your other three omni libraries.



Hey chillbot,

Yeah, I love arps and pulses probably the most  However, since _Movado_ was all about arps & pulses I wanted to do a pad/texture-focused library next. There will be more arps & pulses in the near future, though


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Dec 20, 2017)

A total no-brainer. Can't wait to take these for a spin.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 20, 2017)

no-brainer goodness


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 20, 2017)

Vin, I love you man!  Merry Christmas, James
For anyone on the fence I truly believe Vin's Omni sound sets are the most musically useful in the mix out there (no offense to other sound designers I love also).

ps Are there stripes on your Reindeers ? 

pss Chill, you give me a good reason to listen to something more closely now.


----------



## Vin (Dec 20, 2017)

Ian Dorsch said:


> A total no-brainer. Can't wait to take these for a spin.





Rob Elliott said:


> no-brainer goodness



Thanks a lot Ian and Rob! 



synthpunk said:


> Vin, I love you  Merry Christmas, James
> For anyone on the fence I truly believe Vin's Omni sound sets are the most musically useful in the mix out there (no offense to other sound designers I love also).
> 
> ps Are there stripes on your Reindeers ?
> ...



Haha, cheers James! 

Yes, the next one will wear stripes


----------



## Vin (Dec 20, 2017)

...and here's full patch walkthrough as usual:



*Omnisphere Tajdo* is now available for purchase at *midissonance.com*


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Dec 20, 2017)

Sounds really really good


----------



## MaxOctane (Dec 20, 2017)

Demos are fanstatic. I’m in a futuristic 1984 offworld replicant heaven.


----------



## MillsMixx (Dec 20, 2017)

Wow. Great patches! I have the first one _*Symmetry* _but didn't realize you have those other libraries available. I especially like _*Kinejo *_and had never heard it before. Is there any additional savings if we were to buy the bundle but already owned a library? These are some of the best I've heard. Keep'em coming!


----------



## LandWaterSky (Dec 20, 2017)

Just bought the bundle. Great sounds. Thanks! - Ken


----------



## Vin (Dec 20, 2017)

MillsMixx said:


> Wow. Great patches! I have the first one _*Symmetry* _but didn't realize you have those other libraries available. I especially like _*Kinejo *_and had never heard it before. Is there any additional savings if we were to buy the bundle but already owned a library? These are some of the best I've heard. Keep'em coming!



Shoot me an email or pm 



LandWaterSky said:


> Just bought the bundle. Great sounds. Thanks! - Ken



Cheers Ken, enjoy the sounds!


----------



## Vin (Dec 20, 2017)

Thorsten Meyer said:


> Sounds really really good



Thanks Thorsten!


----------



## khollister (Dec 21, 2017)

Great stuff, Vin!


----------



## Vin (Dec 21, 2017)

khollister said:


> Great stuff, Vin!



Glad you like it!


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 21, 2017)

Already have Movado and Kinejo. Does Bundle allow for that (@ ~ $38.) or do I just add Symmetry and Tajdo (@ ~$52.)??


----------



## Vin (Dec 21, 2017)

sostenuto said:


> Already have Movado and Kinejo. Does Bundle allow for that (@ ~ $38.) or do I just add Symmetry and Tajdo (@ ~$52.)??



Hey sostenuto, shoot me an email.


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 22, 2017)

Had a "late night" spin through most of the patches last night. Scored almost all them 3-5 stars. If I'm sober next go through may change some 

Subtle pads & soundscapes that fit in the mix like a glove (like all of your previous soundsets). Expert use of modulations, movement, and mod wheel which I always love in your Omni patches. Subtle custom sound source use.

Would love to see you do some Multi's.


----------



## Vin (Dec 23, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> Would love to see you do some Multi's.



Sure thing for the next one! I thought that people didn't use them (much)?

BTW, I've been asked about influences for _Tajdo_, so here are some: Reznor & Ross, Thomas Newman, Cliff Martinez, Radiohead, Hammock, M83, _Arrival_, _Chasing Coral_, _Beasts of No Nation_, Mr_. Robot_, _Dark_ (new Netflix German TV series I highly recommend)


----------



## catsass (Dec 28, 2017)

The XLV free pack and a few demos were all I needed to hear. I bought the bundle. Now I own it all! **evil laugh**


----------



## Vin (Dec 28, 2017)

catsass said:


> The XLV free pack and a few demos were all I needed to hear. I bought the bundle. Now I own it all! **evil laugh**



That was my evil plan all along.

Enjoy the patches!


----------



## Vin (Jan 7, 2018)

New demo by Christer Wibert (dressed & naked):


----------



## R. Soul (Jan 7, 2018)

Was just browsing on IMDB last night and spotted your avatar - from the movie Stalker. Must be good eh?


----------



## Vin (Jan 7, 2018)

R. Soul said:


> Was just browsing on IMDB last night and spotted your avatar - from the movie Stalker. Must be good eh?



Oh yes, I absolutely love Andrei Tarkovsky's films in general and _Stalker_ is definitely one of my favourite films


----------



## Vin (Jan 9, 2018)

Here's a new demo (dressed & naked):


----------



## Jaap (Jan 9, 2018)

Sounds great!


----------



## Vin (Jan 9, 2018)

Jaap said:


> Sounds great!



Thanks Jaap!


----------



## Jaap (Jan 9, 2018)

Vin said:


> Thanks Jaap!



You’re welcome Vin  always nice to hear creative patches being developped. Good luck!


----------



## Vin (Jan 13, 2018)

...and here's a new demo by Raouf Rectobiasi (dressed + naked)


----------



## Vin (Jan 22, 2018)

Here's a new TN-inspired demo showing _Tajdo_ in a delicate, soft scoring context (dressed + naked):


----------



## sostenuto (Jan 25, 2018)

Quality, monster, Omni2 Library !!  Very pleased to add to Kinejo and Movado. Enjoy your cool Patch comments !
Great work ... many thanks!


----------



## stevenson-again (Jan 29, 2018)

Very impressive demos. Downloading the bundle as soon as the link arrives...


----------



## Vin (Jan 29, 2018)

stevenson-again said:


> Very impressive demos. Downloading the bundle as soon as the link arrives...



Thank you! 

Links are sent instantly, but please let me know if there were any problems and I'll get back to you immediately.


----------



## Quasar (Feb 13, 2018)

It's taken a while, but I have gone through every patch in every one of the soundset walkthoughs that make up the O2 bundle, and I'm putting this on my short list. Seriously effing awesome...


----------



## Vin (Feb 14, 2018)

Quasar said:


> It's taken a while, but I have gone through every patch in every one of the soundset walkthoughs that make up the O2 bundle, and I'm putting this on my short list. Seriously effing awesome...



Cheers Quasar, glad you like the sounds!


----------



## Quasar (Feb 14, 2018)

Vin said:


> Cheers Quasar, glad you like the sounds!


I do like them, and went ahead and bought the bundle last night.

One thing I appreciate about these is they seem to be more tailored to hybrid orchestral and other developing forms of 21st century music which stress melodic depth and organic tonal character. Even though there are a LOT of ARP patches, they are refreshingly non-EDM or "techno-like", if that makes any sense. Rather, they can potentially be used in more subtle, nuanced ways.

One thing about O2 soundsets in general, from everyone: They seem to tend toward the dreamy, the sweeping motions, echoes, & delays, with long sustains, releases and decays. That's cool, but in my dabbling I think like a piano player, and often tame the ADSR stuff and turn down the FX so that A and D chords sound like themselves without being obscured in a drowning sea of special effects.


----------



## Vin (Feb 14, 2018)

Quasar said:


> I do like them, and went ahead and bought the bundle last night.
> 
> One thing I appreciate about these is they seem to be more tailored to hybrid orchestral and other developing forms of 21st century music which stress melodic depth and organic tonal character. Even though there are a LOT of ARP patches, they are refreshingly non-EDM or "techno-like", if that makes any sense. Rather, they can potentially be used in more subtle, nuanced ways.
> 
> One thing about O2 soundsets in general, from everyone: They seem to tend toward the dreamy, the sweeping motions, echoes, & delays, with long sustains, releases and decays. That's cool, but in my dabbling I think like a piano player, and often tame the ADSR stuff and turn down the FX so that A and D chords sound like themselves without being obscured in a drowning sea of special effects.



Thanks for your purchase and comments  You're absolutely right, since every patch is created with hybrid orchestral in mind, so they should blend very well with orchestral instruments.


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 14, 2018)

@Quasar make sure you play the mod wheel. Vin usually has a nice subtle, expert, surprises programmed to the mod wheel.


----------

